

Why their needs to be more Women in Tech - dan_siepen
http://coderfactory.co/posts/why-their-needs-more-women-in-tech

======
informatimago
To improve the English grammar used in Tech?

~~~
aceperry
LOL, looking at the headline for this item, I have to agree.

